# [TechSpot] LG is adding an NFT platform to its smart TVs



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2022)

LG is adding an NFT platform to its smart TVs
					

If you own a compatible LG TV, live in the US, and would like to access the marketplace, the app can be downloaded from the television's home...




					www.techspot.com
				





Just got done reading this article. Looks like I won't be buying a LG C2 42" after all. Hopefully the Panasonic 42" OLED comes down in price a bit, that's the one I will be getting now. A shame, I was looking forward to supporting LG directly, but this crosses the line for me. Plus, I'd rather have the heatsink the Panasonic has anyway, so now I have absolutely no reason to not pay more for the Panasonic.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2022)

"app CAN BE DOWNLOADED"

Either way you're paying LG because they're the ones providing displays for Panasonic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> "app CAN BE DOWNLOADED"
> 
> Either way you're paying LG because they're the ones providing displays for Panasonic.



I'm well aware what the article said. However, for me it is about the moral principle of the matter.

Yes, I am aware my only options are Samsung or LG panels regardless of what brand I pick, however, max profit still goes to LG if I buy LG C2 versus the Panasonic.

Anything else you would like to discuss?


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 5, 2022)

UUUGGGHHH.

I wish the person who thought of the concept of NFTs had died in a fire beforehand.

I wish every marketing department that decides their product has to have NFTs as a "feature" suffers the same fate.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't see the point of whining or criticizing LG over this. 

These companies are not stupid. They don't add features and capabilities unless there is, or potentially will be a market (read: "User demand") for it. 

True the concept of NFTs has suffered greatly over the last year or so - what industry hasn't?

*"IF"* LG had integrated this feature into their new TVs and enabled it by default, without notice and without an easy method to disable it - that would be a totally different story. But they didn't do this. 

YOU the user must first, allow the TV to access your network and use your Internet access. Then YOU the user must download this app. Then YOU the user must create an account. Then YOU the user must use those services. How does it make any sense to blame LG for all that when YOU the user allowed it at multiple points along the way?

Just because you or I don't like or want NFTs, that does NOT in any way mean everyone else should be denied access to that feature.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> However, for me it is about the moral principle of the matter.


This.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2022)

Surely I'm in a coma and this is all a fever dream... that's the only way this makes any sense.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't see the point of whining or criticizing LG over this.
> 
> These companies are not stupid. They don't add features and capabilities unless there is, or potentially will be a market (read: "User demand") for it.
> 
> ...


Do you say the same thing about law enforcement and restricting access to Ponzi schemes?

If not, why?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> it is about the moral principle of the matter.





GerKNG said:


> This.


Really? And what moral principles do you feel LG has violated by offering an "option" for those users who choose, by their own freewill to download and install this totally legal and legitimate feature?

Are people being killed, injured, put in danger?​Is LG being dishonest and lying to us?​Is this feature being forced on us without our consent?​Is LG cheating users out of their money?​
Or do you feel any opinion or personal preference not the same as yours a "moral transgression"?



Assimilator said:


> Do you say the same thing about law enforcement and restricting access to Ponzi schemes?
> 
> If not, why?


Of course not. But now you are just being ridiculous. Those two scenarios are not even close. A Ponzi scheme is just that - a "scheme" - an illegal form of "fraud" built on treachery and lies.

Oh, and LG is not the only one: Samsung is bringing NFT Support too their TVs too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh, and LG is not the only one: Samsung is bringing NFT Support too their TVs too.



You are welcome to buy from whoever you like, and so am I. I am choosing Panasonic, this is what happens in late stage captialism. most business competition gets limited to two major companies, in this case Samsung and LG panel makers, and then they try to squeeze out as much profit as possible because humans are stupid, not unlike Diablo Immortals recent success. I'm just glad I have offline back ups of most of my games these days, because the industry in several areas simply can't be trusted anymore. See the recent Bioshock Infinite update that made the game unplayable just so they could add a launcher on an ancient game, and also see Activision Blizzard removing the original offline stand alone installers of Warcraft 3 RTS, one of the greatest games ever made, now you are required to use the inferior upgraded version and a launcher is required as well.

Also, the lack of a heatsink on the C2 42" was really stupid and greedy of LG imo, Panasonic was able to offer this, and the price point isn't much different. OLED's need heatsinks for longevity, so I am giving my money to Panasonic, and yes I am well aware a portion of that goes to LG Displays.

@lexluthermiester Speaking of that, GoG is the last bastion of sanity for me, long live offline games! Long live Linux!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 5, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> Really? And what moral principles do you feel LG has violated by offering an "option" for those users who choose, by their own freewill to download and install this totally legal and legitimate feature?
> 
> Are people being killed, injured, put in danger?​Is LG being dishonest and lying to us?​Is this feature being forced on us without our consent?​Is LG cheating users out of their money?​
> Or do you feel any opinion or personal preference not the same as yours a "moral transgression"?
> ...


NFT is the typical tech company product: just ahead of the legislation curve to be called illegal, but everyone with two brain cells knows fools are parted from money and its a total scam.

Its typical white collar crime and yes, it does divide the companies with some semblance of ethics from those lacking it. Moral principles? How about just common sense or any of the ten commandments? And that's an atheist talking, go figure. 'Even I' see the values at stake there.

Its clear where LG wants to be now. Well done. Samsung too, but they didn't need their NFT business for it, half their business model is a scam, hardware software and the unholy combo.



Bill_Bright said:


> Of course not. But now you are just being ridiculous. Those two scenarios are not even close. A Ponzi scheme is just that - a "scheme" - an illegal form of "fraud" built on treachery and lies.


Do you even know what an NFT is then? The scenario is in fact almost a carbon copy. You own a slip of ownership of some digital nothing on a network that could close shop tomorrow. That's what an NFT is. Anyone can create one, market one, promise the world and then make it fade into nothing 'because of the network'. Pretty much the modus operandi for all those crypto shitcoins to date. Except now, now... you get something to show for it. That is... as long as you can login. Find the differences  Both lack physical presence, both float on lots of idiots thinking to get rich.

The kicker here is that none of this requires the NFT to begin with and everybody knows it. Every account you own on a server is quite possibly more secure, because you're actually going to be using it and attribute real world value to it, meaning it will likely be covered by some sort of law, in the very least privacy laws. Its crypto all over again in that sense too. The link to the real economy is based on some weird idea of trust (or better 'trust' / 'more security') and the rest is speculation. The same trust that says 'if we both say this pile of dung is worth 10 bucks, it shall be so', regardless of how hard it stinks.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 6, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Do you even know what an NFT is then? The scenario is in fact almost a carbon copy. You own a slip of ownership of some digital nothing on a network that could close shop tomorrow


Yes I do. And it in no way is a carbon copy of a Ponzi scheme. It seems you don't know what either is. 

A Ponzi scheme is, by definition, intentional "fraud". 

Just because a NFT network "could" close shop tomorrow, that does not mean they, with criminal intent, set up shop to intentionally rip investors off. 

A NFT is more like you or me going to the racetrack and betting on a longshot. No crime or fraud. Now if the trainer drugs the horse, that is different. 

You are suggesting LG is providing this option to intentionally rip off their customers. That indeed, is ridiculous.


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 6, 2022)

Framing something as only intentional or unintentional is disingenuous.  LG is moving into murky waters, with a degree of intentionality.  Choosing not to follow is a choice.


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 6, 2022)

It's still _*a choice*_ to install the app & buy a NFT.  

Smart TV makers collecting your viewer preferences and personal data & selling it to advertisement companies on the other hand is no choice.
You can only disconnect it from the network & live without smart features.

_*What your smart TV knows about you – and how to stop it harvesting data*_

_"*What is automatic content recognition or ACR?*
Back to the smart TV itself. One scary feature to look out for is automated content recognition (ACR). Often turned on by default, this uses analytical techniques to identify video and audio running on the TV, matching it against a big database to identify what’s being played. It’s pretty creepy stuff – ACR works on anything played on the TV including DVDs and Blu-rays, CDs and games."_


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 6, 2022)

Murky waters does not automatically suggest fraudulent intent either.


mouacyk said:


> Choosing not to follow is a choice.


Exactly.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm well aware what the article said. However, for me it is about the moral principle of the matter.
> 
> Yes, I am aware my only options are Samsung or LG panels regardless of what brand I pick, however, max profit still goes to LG if I buy LG C2 versus the Panasonic.
> 
> Anything else you would like to discuss?


Panasonic does not sell TVs in North America anymore you know.



MarsM4N said:


> It's still _*a choice*_ to install the app & buy a NFT.
> 
> Smart TV makers collecting your viewer preferences and personal data & selling it to advertisement companies on the other hand is no choice.
> You can only disconnect it from the network & live without smart features.
> ...


And LG allows you to opt out of this, unlike some.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Panasonic does not sell TVs in North America anymore you know.



Fuck.

My old Panasonic tube tv from when I was a kid was the very high quality, not surprised the best quality is not sent to America anymore. Another symptom of late stage capitalism.


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> And LG allows you to opt out of this, unlike some.



Well, LG is apparantly not alone with opt out options. 
But how good it works is hard to tell since the data transfer is encrypted, and you know they can change their TOS anytime down the road if the margins aren't there.

*Stop your snooping smart TV — how to turn off data collection for every brand*

_"Just recently an earnings report from Vizio revealed that advertising and viewer data was *more profitable to the TV maker than the TV hardware itself*, and Vizio's not alone in this. It's one of the reasons TVs have become so affordable in the last few years, because these advertising and data gathering opportunities provide an additional revenue stream for companies, making TVs profitable beyond the sale of the physical hardware."_


----------



## mama (Sep 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> You are welcome to buy from whoever you like, and so am I. I am choosing Panasonic, this is what happens in late stage captialism. most business competition gets limited to two major companies, in this case Samsung and LG panel makers, and then they try to squeeze out as much profit as possible because humans are stupid, not unlike Diablo Immortals recent success. I'm just glad I have offline back ups of most of my games these days, because the industry in several areas simply can't be trusted anymore. See the recent Bioshock Infinite update that made the game unplayable just so they could add a launcher on an ancient game, and also see Activision Blizzard removing the original offline stand alone installers of Warcraft 3 RTS, one of the greatest games ever made, now you are required to use the inferior upgraded version and a launcher is required as well.
> 
> Also, the lack of a heatsink on the C2 42" was really stupid and greedy of LG imo, Panasonic was able to offer this, and the price point isn't much different. OLED's need heatsinks for longevity, so I am giving my money to Panasonic, and yes I am well aware a portion of that goes to LG Displays.
> 
> @lexluthermiester Speaking of that, GoG is the last bastion of sanity for me, long live offline games! Long live Linux!


The longevity claim is yet to be scientifically validated as far as I am aware (although I admit it makes logical sense).  There are numerous factors which determine how long a screen will last.  If Panasonic pushes screen brightness because it has a heatsink then it may well not last as long as the C2.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 7, 2022)

mama said:


> The longevity claim is yet to be scientifically validated as far as I am aware (although I admit it makes logical sense).  There are numerous factors which determine how long a screen will last.  If Panasonic pushes screen brightness because it has a heatsink then it may well not last as long as the C2.



Longevity is proven, youtuber HDTV test has done several tests, he even shows a OLED of the same panel type next to it and the other one has a heatsink and he shows you the image retention is removed microseconds faster than the one without the heatsink.

Image retention being the biggest problem in the long term with OLED's.

fyi you need special equipment to measure what HDTV test does,


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2022)

I do know that my 2019 B9 OLED has both suffered no burn in, AND has an air conditioning output directly behind it, which probably keeps temps down as behind it is pretty much the chilliest part of the house.  Thats sort of like a heatsink in terms of it operating cooler.  The fact I have suffered no burn in in PC mode like this with nearly no mitigations (just a screensaver) does kind of reinforce the theory.

Granted, it's a sample of one, but still.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I do know that my 2019 B9 OLED has both suffered no burn in, AND has an air conditioning output directly behind it, which probably keeps temps down as behind it is pretty much the chilliest part of the house.  Thats sort of like a heatsink in terms of it operating cooler.  The fact I have suffered no burn in in PC mode like this with nearly no mitigations (just a screensaver) does kind of reinforce the theory.
> 
> Granted, it's a sample of one, but still.



That's better than a heatsink, so you are a sample size of zero lol

Most people don't do that. Also, I am talking like 5+ years down the road kind of longevity. The heatsink should help with that, even if it doesn't, HDTV Test on youtube has proved it helps in retention loss in even new models. The retention is so fast though human eyes don't really notice it. With heatsink those retentions don't even occur though. Wish I could remember name of this particular video, but it was a cool comparison.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> That's better than a heatsink, so you are a sample size of zero lol
> 
> Most people don't do that. Also, I am talking like 5+ years down the road kind of longevity. The heatsink should help with that, even if it doesn't, HDTV Test on youtube has proved it helps in retention loss in even new models. The retention is so fast though human eyes don't really notice it. With heatsink those retentions don't even occur though. Wish I could remember name of this particular video, but it was a cool comparison.


Yeah I wasn't arguing my setup is normal, more that it does seem thermals matter.  Heatsink should only help.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I do know that my 2019 B9 OLED has both suffered no burn in, AND has an air conditioning output directly behind it


My 2017 55" LG C7 OLED has no burn in either (and blues still look nice and blue). And it is being watched at least 6 hours per day. While there is no AC vent in back, it does sit about 12 inches from the wall on a credenza (as opposed to hanging on a wall) so there is plenty of room for air to circulate around it. 

That said, while you have AC behind it, doesn't that mean you have a heater duct behind it in the winter months?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 7, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> My 2017 55" LG C7 OLED has no burn in either (and blues still look nice and blue). And it is being watched at least 6 hours per day. While there is no AC vent in back, it does sit about 12 inches from the wall on a credenza (as opposed to hanging on a wall) so there is plenty of room for air to circulate around it.
> 
> That said, while you have AC behind it, doesn't that mean you have a heater duct behind it in the winter months?



I still think you are missing the point here. Even new models have image retention, but it goes away so fast the human eye can not discern it. With heatsink OLED's this does not occur.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 7, 2022)

No I didn't miss the point. I think you did. 

I was replying to R-T-B who was talking about "burn-in", not retention - which are different! 

Also, I wonder about your latest point. 


CallandorWoT said:


> Even new models have image retention, but it goes away so fast the human eye can not discern it.


If it goes away so fast, I question calling it "retention" at all. While retention is a temporary problem (because it can be reversed), if the image fades aways so quickly it cannot be seen, then it is not being "retained" at all. And that's a good thing.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> doesn't that mean you have a heater duct behind it in the winter months?


Window AC in a bedroom, so not much of a duct.  Just dumping heat outside.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 7, 2022)

Ah! I see - I was assuming a central air duct. That's what I get for assuming again.


----------



## Arco (Sep 7, 2022)

Detected crypto, KILL, KILL, KILL. Nah, but why? Why would NFTS be relevant to a TV?!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2022)

Arco said:


> Detected crypto, KILL, KILL, KILL. Nah, but why? Why would NFTS be relevant to a TV?!


Dunno.  Licensing of DRM content might make sense, but doubt they've thought it through that well.


----------

